# Our Pop-Up Camper



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Feb 1, 2014)

What a beautiful place...


----------



## Ina (Feb 1, 2014)

Sea, Where were you? I can see why you like the camper. We use to have one like it until it was stollen. :dejection:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks guys!   We're in Colorado, and this has been the general area we've been camping in for several years now.  In the past we've been to Montana, Oregon, California, Idaho, Utah, Nevada, Canada, Alaska, etc.  We like going to this place since we got the cat, he's used to the area and recognizes his camping turf, lol.  He roams around with the dog, and watches the birds and chipmunks, while chasing the butterflys.


----------



## Fern (Feb 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze.nice photos, for you to be travelling, would that be early Spring with all the snow on the mountains.?


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh I love it! Is that a Four Wheel Camper? I'm checking them all out. Pop up truck camper is the way to go 4 sure!


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm eventually trading my present rig for a truck and popup camper - better mobility on back roads.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)

Fern said:


> SeaBreeze.nice photos, for you to be travelling, would that be early Spring with all the snow on the mountains.?



We go in spring and fall Fern, but sometimes there is still a lot of snow around, and the rivers run high in spring.  Thanks.



jrfromafar said:


> Oh I love it! Is that a Four Wheel Camper? I'm checking them all out. Pop up truck camper is the way to go 4 sure!



It's not a Four Wheel, but I think it may be another business in the same family, Phoenix Coyote campers.



jrfromafar said:


> I'm eventually trading my present rig for a truck and popup camper - better mobility on back roads.



Nice rig and doggies Jrfromafar!   You're right though, we get around on back dirt roads, and get away from civilization if we can.  Plus our pets can roam free without worry.  Before the Pop-up, we had the higher profile slide in camper, an Aspen.  That was nice too, but this is much better for highway driving and clearing the trees on the back roads.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice! Yes, I've heard of the Phoenix - another forum I hang out in is expeditionportal.com !!


----------



## nan (Feb 1, 2014)

Lovely place SeaBreaze, and the camper is great, and it's a great place for your pets to roam.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Katy and Nan, we love the outdoors...so peaceful enjoying nature.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)

We have no TVs, computers, a/c or heaters, just unplug and get back to nature when camping.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2014)

Love your pics SeaBreeze. Beautiful country but you'll have to go some to beat my old resort. This was our deer hunting lodge when I was a teenager and spent many a day here during the fall seasons.

Note the double entrance and screened in windows. The bathroom is done in nature decor and the interior is old pine.

And now, dear lady, I apologize for hijacking your thread.:sorry:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2014)

I forgot to mention that we had a policy to please remove your shoes before entering.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2014)

All posts/photos are welcome here Pappy! :love_heart:  Love your 'lodge' pic, bet you had a lot of good times there, I don't know if I'd want to remove my shoes though, lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

You know, Sea, I kept looking at the title of this thread on the main board and thinking to myself that you had one of those tow-behind trailers that pop-up.



I'm glad I got to see your rig - that's a beauty! 


Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Phil, on the roads we take sometimes, a trailer behind is not an option.  Pretty cozy in the setup we have though, can't complain at all, everything we need is there for us.  I do keep an ever watchful eye on the cat for sure, plenty of hawks flying around, even at home.


----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2016)

SB......I've got a cab height shell on my truck that is just tall enough for me to sleep in comfortably on a piece of 3" thick foam.

I do have to try and remember where I'm at when I wake up though......I've banged my head a couple of times pretty hard sitting up in the middle of the night to go out and water the bushes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Before we got our first side in truck camper, we just had a shell too Ike, that was back in the day when we did a lot of tent camping in the US and Canada.  Rarely slept in the bed of the truck though, more 'comfy' in the tent.


----------



## Carla (Aug 21, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I forgot to mention that we had a policy to please remove your shoes before entering.



Doesn't get more rustic than that! Any other amenities?


----------



## Carla (Aug 21, 2016)

That looks serene and peaceful, Seabreeze. Did some camping in my younger days, always enjoyed it! Heck no--no phones, TV's or anything like that, we always did take a radio though. Your pets look like they're enjoying themselves too! I used to have a dog that never developed "car legs". If you stopped or turned she would go flying. She never did get the hang of it.


----------

